

HN: Why does it show that I'm logged in as someone else? - ozres1

My username is ozres1 yet every now and then it says I'm logged in as someone else
http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/281/20974680.jpg
======
shadowz
I'm not having this problem. Are you on a public computer or maybe pg was
doing some updates?

~~~
ozres1
i'm on a computer at work. it's been happening quite consistently for several
weeks now. i'm the only one that uses this computer.

~~~
rpledge
This happens to me at work too. Your company is using a caching proxy of some
sort. If you hit the browers refresh it should show your data... Sorry I can't
give a better tech explanation, not my area of expertise

~~~
mortenjorck
This isn't my area of expertise either, but if you add a fake argument to your
URL string like "&foo=bar" that should probably force a non-cached version.
I'd check to see if there are any extensions available for your browser that
do something like that.

~~~
ozres1
we can only use internet explorer and i don't have admin access

------
ozres1
it seems i can change details of the profile as well...
<http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/6636/hn3n.jpg>

